
MS To Offer Free Windows 7 Upgrade To Vista Users - nreece
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/11/238222
======
evdawg
Interesting move on Microsoft's part. Just want to clarify that the title is
somewhat misleading: this is not available to _all_ Vista users, just users
who get new PCs from _participating_ OEMs from here on in.

Let's hope Apple can one-up this and _actually_ offer Snow Leopard as a free
upgrade to all Leopard users. But probably not.

